# New wheel bearings and Bearing Buddy's



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

How would I know what size Bearing Buddy to order? They're LOTS of different sizes.
I have a 2005 Yacht Club trailer.
I'm going to look at the part numbers on the bearing parts to order those.

Help?


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

I just redid my bearings on my trailer. Made the mistake of not putting a caliper on the shafts prior to purchasing new bearings and seal. In the end I learned my yacht club trailer needed a 1 1/16 set versus 1 inch. Rather than learn the hard way I should have called yacht club or measured before going to o rielly. Did not size the trailer for bearing buddies prior to purchasing them. I did learn that zert fittings come in different sizes and had to swap ends on my grease gun in order to complete the project.

If I were doing it over again I would call yacht club and ask for the manufacturer specs before buying any parts. Hope that helps!

Scott


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Sure does, thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

don,t over fill your bearing buddy ,the pressure will push them off and you,ll be short a buddy, P.S .I don,t like them any way ,they don,t push the grease back to the rear bearing. get good fitting dust covers and repack yearly.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Measure the inner diameter of your hub where the bearing buddy will be seated.

*HOW TO SELECT THE RIGHT MODEL*

Pick a genuine Bearing Buddy® to match your hub bore. To convert a model number to the hub bore in inches (or dust cap diameter), simply place a decimal point after the first digit in the model number.



*Model #1980*, for example, fits a *1.980'' bore hole diameter*. Our 2080T (threaded model 2080) will fit the Reliable oil bath unit that is on many of the EZ Loader trailers.












A somewhat less accurate, alternative sizing method, uses our Size Gauge Card. ( Click here )  The card can be used to select a Bearing Buddy® model based on the size of your dust cap. *The 1980 and 1980A both fit a hub bore of 1.980 inches, however the 1980A has a blue ring which acts as a visual lubricant level indicator inside the hub.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Bearing buddies are an interesting concept. If there is a hole in the axle, then they lube both the inner and outer bearing. In my experience, new bearings aren't necessarily better bearings. Usually I disassemble the hub, put all the bearings, races, and nuts in a coffee can with some diesel or gas in the bottom. Clean everything, blow the bearing out with an air compressor. Pack the bearing by hand with amsoil blue waterproof synthetic grease. Replace the seals with new, and generously coat everything in grease. If the bearing buddy only serves the front bearing, then it is just cramming more grease and junk into the hub. Always carry a spare bearing, races, crown nut, cotter pin, and cap. I haven't lost any trailer bearings since I switched to blue amsoil.


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

Terry: 
Just saw your post, I replaced the bearings on that trailer a couple of years before you bought it from me and I have this still entered into my phone. The information seems incomplete but a starting point.
(2) Timken - L44610-L44649 is 1" inside. 

I think you also need (2) bearings very similar but with 1 1/16" inside. 

Check with your local boat shop they will have them on the shelf.
Jim P


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I took one side off and they are L 44649 7780 0.8
Both have then same number. That number calls for 1 1/16 x 3/8...which is what I have. 
Just measured the race and it is 3/8 wide, so that must a be it, eh?

I may just try that without the bearing buddy and just use a dust cap...save $30

The races are L 44610

Ok Jim and all the rest, thanks for your reply's, very much appreciated!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Believe it or not Autozone stocks these in various sizes. They are not the bearing buddy brand but seem to be of good quality. I just replaced a lost one on my trailer. For sizing purposes take your old dust/grease cap with you. They are about $20 for a pair.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I may just try that without the bearing buddy and just use a dust cap...save $30

This is what we have done.... The weight of the boat has a lot to do with the life of the bearing. New seals are a must. The 25' offshore ate bearings for breakfast. It also weighed close to 9000# loaded. We literally serviced the bearings every year before going to Michigan. 
The Lund weighs 3500# and the bearings could go forever. Good seals keep out water and good grease doesn't breakdown when wet. Seriously consider spending the $8/ tube for the amsoil stuff.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

capt j-rod said:


> I may just try that without the bearing buddy and just use a dust cap...save $30
> 
> This is what we have done.... The weight of the boat has a lot to do with the life of the bearing. New seals are a must. The 25' offshore ate bearings for breakfast. It also weighed close to 9000# loaded. We literally serviced the bearings every year before going to Michigan.
> The Lund weighs 3500# and the bearings could go forever. Good seals keep out water and good grease doesn't breakdown when wet. Seriously consider spending the $8/ tube for the amsoil stuff.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some thing never mix bearing and race , keep them as pairs ,the race will develop pattern and switching them around will cause bearing failure


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

An FYI for everyone since I buy a ton of bearings & seals as part of my job. Buy good quality bearings if at all possible. Timken, a number of Japanese brands, etc. are great - some of the imports are of poor quality. Do a little research before plunking down your cash for the lowest priced ones. 
Double lipped seals or seal with a spring tensioner are recommended for bearing buddy use as they will withstand a bit more pressure from you guys who think the hub must be packed full of grease. 
Last but not least, make sure the spindle surface the seal rides on is free of any burrs or nicks. A piece of emory cloth can usually help touch up any suspect areas.
If you notice grease on the inside of your tire rim your seal has been compromised and it's time to investigate.


----------

